# Kennen und nutzen Sie unseren Quickfinder in der PC Games? (Die farbigen Streifen am Rand jeder Seite.)



## Administrator (16. November 2006)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## einkaufswagen (16. November 2006)

Quickfinder? Hallo? Ich blätter die PC-Games am liebsten auf dem Klo und von hinten nach vorne durch... was brauch ich da ´nen Quickfinder? *lach*


----------



## Goddess (16. November 2006)

Ich blättere die Zeitschrift lieber ganz gemütlich durch, und, wenn mir ein Artikel gefällt, lese ich ihn. Einen Quickfinder brauche ich also nicht. Ich finde auch so alles was für mich interessant ist.


----------



## MICHI123 (16. November 2006)

Goddess am 16.11.2006 15:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich blättere die Zeitschrift lieber ganz gemütlich durch, und, wenn mir ein Artikel gefällt, lese ich ihn. Einen Quickfinder brauche ich also nicht. Ich finde auch so alles was für mich interessant ist.


ach, quickfinder in der pc games nicht auf der homepage ^^ hab mich schon gewundert.
o0, da gibts nen quickfinder? kA, nie bewußt genutzt


----------



## ich98 (16. November 2006)

MICHI123 am 16.11.2006 15:59 schrieb:
			
		

> ach, quickfinder in der pc games nicht auf der homepage ^^ hab mich schon gewundert.
> o0, da gibts nen quickfinder? kA, nie bewußt genutzt



dachte schon ich bin wieder der einzige   

Quickfinder --> brauch ich nicht.


----------



## Kevex (16. November 2006)

auf dem klo brauch ich das ding nicht.


----------



## Solon25 (16. November 2006)

Ist ganz praktisch wenn man in älteren Heften was sucht. Ich lese öfters mal ältere Ausgaben oder man kauft Spiele erst später/erwägt einen kauf wenn's Budget wird. Damit findet man manchmal schneller Info's zum gewünschten Spiel.


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (16. November 2006)

Ach, die Ministreifen da oben sollen ein Quickfinder sein? Gut zu wissen^^
Bei neuen Heften blätter ich einfach durch und bei älteren, in denen ich gezielt was suche, benutz ich altmodischerweise das Inhaltsverzeichnis. Quickfinder brauch ich nicht.


----------



## Ganon2000 (19. November 2006)

Solon25 am 16.11.2006 18:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist ganz praktisch wenn man in älteren Heften was sucht. Ich lese öfters mal ältere Ausgaben oder man kauft Spiele erst später/erwägt einen kauf wenn's Budget wird. Damit findet man manchmal schneller Info's zum gewünschten Spiel.


Ähm, wozu gibt's ein Inhaltsverzeichnis? ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob du verstehst, was hier gemeint ist. Auf jeder Seite ist ein farbiger Streifen, an dem man die Rubrik erkennt. Ist mir aber eigentlich auch nie aufgefallen, dass das als Quickfinder gedacht ist. Entweder ich suche einen ebstimmten Artikel per Inhaltsverzeichnis oder ich blättere einfach so durch, bis ich auf was Interessantes stoße.


----------

